# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تفاوت دانشگاه تهران با سایر دانشگاه ها!؟

## ali 777

چه فرقی بین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران با دانشگاه علوم پزشکی دیگه مثلا بابل هست؟؟؟

----------


## صبوادلا

همون فرقی که بین تیزهوشان با مدارس عادی هست

----------


## ali 777

جواب بدین تورو خدا!!!

----------


## ali 777

یعنی چی؟؟؟

----------


## M.AMIN.D

اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن!!!!!!! بیخیال شو!!!!!!

----------


## صبوادلا

خوب مسلما استاد ها و نحوه ی تدریس باهم فرق میکنن

----------


## ali 777

> همون فرقی که بین تیزهوشان با مدارس عادی هست


کسی که  پزشکی می خونه فقط باید درس بخونه یا زمان برای انجام فعالیت روزانه رو داره!!!

----------


## صبوادلا

اگه با برنامه بخونید مسلما وقت برای کارهای روزمره هم دارید

----------


## mohammadi

اوخ!
اول اینکه بین تیزهوشان و مدرسه عادی تنها فرقی که هست سطح دانش اموزانه نه معلم! معلمهای ما بهترین معلمهای شهر نیستن!!

اما چیزی درباره دانشگاه ها:
پدر من پزشکی تبریز خونده (اون موقع که خوند بعد دانشگاه تهران دانشگاه بعدی تبریز بود) اما برای یه چیزی یک ترم اومد دانشگاه بابل به عنوان مهمان. 
و میگفت اساتید بابل خیلی بهتر کار میکنن. اساتید تبریز شاید معروف تر بودن برا همین همیشه سال بالایی ها بیشتر پیشمون بودن تا خود استاد. و طبیعیه که پزشک و استاد دانشگاه بابل خیلیییی بهتر از دانشجوی سال بالاییه دانشگاه تبریزه
اینارو بهم میگفت که من انقدر دنبال تهران رفتن نباشم و درستم میگفت

----------


## ali 777

> اوخ!
> اول اینکه بین تیزهوشان و مدرسه عادی تنها فرقی که هست سطح دانش اموزانه نه معلم! معلمهای ما بهترین معلمهای شهر نیستن!!
> 
> اما چیزی درباره دانشگاه ها:
> پدر من پزشکی تبریز خونده (اون موقع که خوند بعد دانشگاه تهران دانشگاه بعدی تبریز بود) اما برای یه چیزی یک ترم اومد دانشگاه بابل به عنوان مهمان. 
> و میگفت اساتید بابل خیلی بهتر کار میکنن. اساتید تبریز شاید معروف تر بودن برا همین همیشه سال بالایی ها بیشتر پیشمون بودن تا خود استاد. و طبیعیه که پزشک و استاد دانشگاه بابل خیلیییی بهتر از دانشجوی سال بالاییه دانشگاه تبریزه
> اینارو بهم میگفت که من انقدر دنبال تهران رفتن نباشم و درستم میگفت


می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین!!!!!

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> اوخ!
> اول اینکه بین تیزهوشان و مدرسه عادی تنها فرقی که هست سطح دانش اموزانه نه معلم! معلمهای ما بهترین معلمهای شهر نیستن!!
> 
> اما چیزی درباره دانشگاه ها:
> *پدر من پزشکی تبریز خونده* (اون موقع که خوند بعد دانشگاه تهران دانشگاه بعدی تبریز بود) اما برای یه چیزی یک ترم اومد دانشگاه بابل به عنوان مهمان. 
> و میگفت اساتید بابل خیلی بهتر کار میکنن. اساتید تبریز شاید معروف تر بودن برا همین همیشه سال بالایی ها بیشتر پیشمون بودن تا خود استاد. و طبیعیه که پزشک و استاد دانشگاه بابل خیلیییی بهتر از دانشجوی سال بالاییه دانشگاه تبریزه
> اینارو بهم میگفت که من انقدر دنبال تهران رفتن نباشم و درستم میگفت


این همه طومار اون قسمت قرمزش مهمه......

شوخی کردم داداخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین!!!!!


*داداش انتگرال کامپیوترو که نگرفته که میگی بیشتر توضیح بده...*

----------


## nahid

شما پزشکی قبول بشین بعد در موردش بحث میکنیم

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> این همه طومار اون قسمت قرمزش مهمه......
> 
> شوخی کردم داداخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


خانوم محمدی هستن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammadi

> این همه طومار اون قسمت قرمزش مهمه......
> 
> شوخی کردم داداخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


ادم یه وقتایی یه چیزای از بچه های اینجا میبینه که ترجیح میده دیگه نظر نده!
واقعا منو بگو که کمک میکنم!
اگر میگفتم بابام دانشجو تبریز بود شاید فکر میکردید یه رشته ی الکی بوده و با خودتون بگید خب رشتش به درد نمیخوره که بخواد شهرش فرق کنه! خواستم با این مثال براتون بگم که بهترین رشته هم این شرایط رو داره!


در ضمن قبلا تذکر داده بودم! دختر هستم!

----------


## hamed2357

دانشجوهای خوب و با استعداد و پرتلاش که جای خوبی قبول شدند
شما با اینها دوست و همکار میشی و در ارتباطی پس امکان پیشرفتت زیاده
استادهاش به نسبت مثلا خوبن اما زیاد فرقی نداره تهران با بقیه جاها شریف و امیرکبیرم اینجوری هست
اینکه شما تهران بودی و... باعث میشه که پیشرفت کنی چون با خودت میگی من بهترین جا بودم من خوب نباشم کی باشه؟؟و...
درکل این تهران و شریف و امیرکبیر نیست که شما را موفق میکنه.اونها فقط برند و اسم دارند

----------


## mohammadi

> می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین!!!!!


در کل گفتم فکر نکنید اساتید تهران با بابل با تبریز با شیراز خیلی فرق داره همشون بالاخره تخصص پزشکی دارن و ظرفیت متخصص در کشور کمه همشون بُرد دارن که ظرفیت اون از تخصصم کمتره. پس همشون باسواد و عالی ان تنها تفاوت دانشگاه های بهتر تفاوت دانشجویانشون هست که خب قوی تر هستند

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ادم یه وقتایی یه چیزای از بچه های اینجا میبینه که ترجیح میده دیگه نظر نده!
> واقعا منو بگو که کمک میکنم!
> اگر میگفتم بابام دانشجو تبریز بود شاید فکر میکردید یه رشته ی الکی بوده و با خودتون بگید خب رشتش به درد نمیخوره که بخواد شهرش فرق کنه! خواستم با این مثال براتون بگم که بهترین رشته هم این شرایط رو داره!
> 
> 
> در ضمن قبلا تذکر داده بودم! دختر هستم!


دوستان عینکشونو نزدن انگار
نوشته که جنسیت : دختر 
:yahoo (4): :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amirsalarsh

تفاوت 100% بین دانش اموزا هست.
اساتید همونطور که دوستان گفتن آنقدر امتحان سختی رو رد میکنن که در سواد هیچکدومشون شکی نیست اما خب دلسوزی وتعهد به کار, با سوادوبی سواد و همینطور دانشگاه تهران وبابل نیمشناسه.

تنها فرق اینه که وقتی میری تهران اطرافت رتبه های تک رقمی ودو رقمی ومدال داران المپیاد هستن ولی در دانشگاه های دیگه کمتر اینطور هست.

اینها بازهم دلیل نمیشه کسی که رفت دانشگاه های معمولی دیگه نمیتونه پیشرفت کنه. من راستش تاحالا از هر پزشکی که پرسیدم گفتن تو فقط پزشکی برو داخل وبعد خودت تلاشتو بکن که با سواد بشی وبا سلامت مردم بازی نکنی.(منم حرفشونو قبول دارم) چون در همین امتحانات برد که برای هیئت علمی دانشگاه برگزار میشه به مراتب ثابت شده که رتبه های برتر از مناطق محرومتر هستن وپراکندگی قبولی افراد در همه مناطق کشور مشاهده میشه مثل کنکور سراسری نیست که بیشتر قبولی ها از شهرهای بزرگ باشن ودلیلش هم کاملا مشخصه.

زمانی که وارد دانشگاه میشیم خیلی دیدمون فرق میکنه با الانی که دانش آموزیم.
اونجا همه بچه ها میفهمن که باید برای آیندشون تلاش کنن و از تفریحاتشون بزنن.(این چیزیه که از بچگی بهمون میگم ولی توی دانشگاه واقعا این حرفو درک میکنیم)
خب وقتی کسی به این درک میرسه مسلما همه تلاششو میکنه که بهترین باشه واین درک و فهم مخصوص دانشگاه تهرانی هانیست بلکه همه به این درک میرسن.

----------

